# Best Graphics Games on PC



## satsworld (Jul 24, 2012)

As the title suggests... the very best graphics games up to date on pc...no upcoming references...
We are looking for the games those are most detailed or photorealistic...
NOT those games which are burdens to your pc inspite they don't look that good.



Spoiler



1. Battlefield 3
2. Crysis
3. Crysis Warhead
4. Crysis 2 (DX 11) [Mod: Maldo HD]
5. Metro 2033.
6. Dirt 3
7. Dirt 2
8. Dirt Showdown
9. Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhancced Edition
10. Skyrim [Mod: 2k texture HD pack]
11. GTA 4 [Mod: icenhancer]
12. Ghost Recon Future Soldier
13. Just Cause 2
14. Batman Arkham City
15. Bulletstorm
16. Max Payne 3
17. Spec Ops The Line.
18. Prototype 2
19. NFS The Run


          Please note numbers are not their ranks by best graphics, they are just used to include the games in a list.
Now please add titles to that list.
      References of mods are welcomed. Please mention the mod's name too.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 24, 2012)

Minecraft with Summerfields texture pack.


----------



## Prongs298 (Jul 24, 2012)

witcher 2 EE
gta 4 with icehancer mod
stalker clear sky


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jul 24, 2012)

batman arkham asylum/city
just cause 2
skyrim


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Burnout Paradise: Ultimate Box
Need for Speed: The Run
Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2010
Race Driver: GRID
Dirt 3
Dirt 2


----------



## iittopper (Jul 24, 2012)

Alan wake and deus ex human revolution , especially their cut scenes
Gta 4  ice enhancer 2.1   ultimate texture


----------



## abhidev (Jul 24, 2012)

Ghost Recon Future Soldier


----------



## satsworld (Jul 24, 2012)

seriously....
Gta 4 with icenhancer mod looks awesome...
What about ac revelations? It may not be photorealistic but its detailed nicely. U will love 2 walk the streets as much as u love free running...
And please guys only mention about cutscenes when they are rendered in real time not animated before...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2012)

Crysis & Crysis Warhead.
FarCry 2


----------



## ArjunKiller (Jul 24, 2012)

Crysis 2 (Dx 11) with Maldo HD texture Pack uses about 2GB graphics memory out of the total allocated 2.7GB of my friend's GTX 670.. looks awesome.


----------



## Flash (Jul 24, 2012)

Max payne 3
Prototype 2


----------



## shashankm (Jul 24, 2012)

X-Men origins - Wolverine
GTA 4
Max Payne 1 & 2 (given the time they came, they were most illustrious in terms of graphics, and platform options back in 2002 and 2003), Max Payne 3
Crysis 2!
Even Portal 2 has great graphics!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 24, 2012)

Best would be Crysis 2 with Maldo HD mod. Closest thing to real.

Battlefield 3 has some crazy lighting effects.


----------



## root.king (Jul 24, 2012)

all missed
COD:BLACK OPS


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 24, 2012)

^ Graphics wasn't that good to be counted amongst the best.


----------



## akashd (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 for Burnout Pardise
+1 for wolfenstien 2009
+1 for COD:Black Ops
+1 for Far Cry 2


looking forward to Far Cry 3, looks promising


----------



## root.king (Jul 24, 2012)

looking for crysis 3



the_conqueror said:


> ^ Graphics wasn't that good to be counted amongst the best.



what'll u say but i'll not agree,b'coz i had njoyed it with full high settings.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 24, 2012)

@kiranbhat i have also finished black ops on highest settings at full hd resolution. It has good graphicr but not any way comparable to crysis or other mentioned ones... The engine is also old. But black ops 2 looks promissing as it assures better lighting, shadow and particle effects... But that one later...

Spec-ops the line...
It has some really good graphics... Looking forward to it


----------



## Renny (Jul 24, 2012)

GTA IV with iCEnhancer 

[YOUTUBE]OBw0R1AUU64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 24, 2012)

kiranbhat said:


> looking for crysis 3
> 
> 
> 
> what'll u say but i'll not agree,b'coz i had njoyed it with full high settings.



Buddy, I played it at 1920x1080 with all eye candy to the fullest, the graphics were better than other COD games, but not comparable to even crysis warhead.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ +1 

+1 for Ghost Recon : Future Soldier , Amazing graphics on par with BF3 IMO


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 25, 2012)

Spec Ops The line


----------



## akkies_2000 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mafia 2


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 25, 2012)

Skyrim with 2k texture HD pack, remodeled armors, Jaysus Swords, Lighting enchancers and a whole lot more mods. 
Max Payne 3
Metro 2033
Crysis 2
Battlefield 3


----------



## devx (Jul 25, 2012)

- Battlefield 3
- The Witcher 2
- Batman Arkham City
- Crysis 2
- Just Cause 2
- Farcry 2
- NFS The Run
- Racedriver GRID
- DIRT 3

_UNplayed_:

- Max Payne 3
- Metro 2033
- Skyrim


----------



## shahzadpandher (Jul 25, 2012)

max payne 3
battlefield 3
ghost recon future soldier


----------



## satsworld (Jul 25, 2012)

Does Battlefield 3 has any mods to enhance graphics?
BTW mafia 2 has good graphics. Wish they have made character models more realistic. They were kind of...... woody.


----------



## root.king (Jul 25, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> Buddy, I played it at 1920x1080 with all eye candy to the fullest, the graphics were better than other COD games, but not comparable to even crysis warhead.



agreed, but
i had played it in eyefinity


----------



## satsworld (Jul 25, 2012)

^ it seems u r one hardcore fan of the cod series bro. Eyefinity does only increase ur viewing range by increasing resolution. It does not enhance overall quality of graphics.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 25, 2012)

surprised nobody suggested Dirt Showdown. BulletStorm, Bioshock (1 & 2), Tomb Raider Underworld.


----------



## ithehappy (Jul 26, 2012)

Games I've played,
Crysis 2, with DX11 + HD texture. Hated the story but the graphics was just ............ can't find a word! It's unmatched.

Second would be GTA IV and The Saboteur ('The' best game I've ever played)


----------



## satsworld (Jul 26, 2012)

Arma 2 is a bit rude on systems but it also has nice graphics... What do you say?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 27, 2012)

1. Crysis
2. Crysis warhead
3. Crysis 2
4. Witcher 2 EE
5. Gta 4 with iehancer
6. Battlefield 3
7. Ghost recon future soldier
8. Maxpayne 3
9. Dirt showdown
10. Dirt 3
11. Racedriver GRID
12. Metro 2033


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 27, 2012)

Dirt series and GRID is on list and Shift 2: Unleashed is not? What has happened to racing gamers? 
My list:
Shift 2: Unleashed
Batman Arkham City
NFS: Hot Pursuit
Max Payne 3


----------



## gameranand (Jul 28, 2012)

^ Actually GRID & DIRT games are also very good in other areas like gameplay while Shift 2 unleashed looses points there.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Jul 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^ Actually GRID & DIRT games are also very good in other areas like gameplay while Shift 2 unleashed looses points there.



Well the thread is about photo realistic graphics only so I thought gameplay didn't matter...
(Little OffTopic):Strange, I found Grid's career mode absolutely boring (didn't even finish it) and S2:U's was much much better (cool cars, tuning, customization, great interface etc.) But it's just a personal opinion you know.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 28, 2012)

^ +1 any opinion on arma 2 operation arrowhead?


----------



## Digital Fragger (Jul 29, 2012)

^ arma 2 is definitely one of the most realistic military simulators.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

NeoRoxio said:


> Well the thread is about photo realistic graphics only so I thought gameplay didn't matter...
> (Little OffTopic):Strange, I found Grid's career mode absolutely boring (didn't even finish it) and S2:U's was much much better (cool cars, tuning, customization, great interface etc.) But it's just a personal opinion you know.



It is about visuals but whats the use of visuals when you can't enjoy it to fullest. I hope you are getting my point.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2012)

1.Witcher 2 EE
2.Crysis Warhead
3.Crysis 2
4.BF3
5.Metro 2033
6.STALKER COP Ultra graphics texture pack
7.Ghost Recon Future Soldier
8.GTA IV Icehancer pack


----------



## audiophilic (Jul 29, 2012)

I think the games during the "NFS porsche" generation had the best graphics ever. If you have an amazing gaming set up, then yeah, even modern games would look great! It all depends on your set up.


----------



## cute.bandar (Jul 29, 2012)

don't know about best graphics , but trine and trine 2 are surely the most beautiful things I have seen on my PC.


----------



## trublu (Jul 29, 2012)

@cute.bandar : dnt mean to be rude, but the "t" looked like "u" when i first read ur post quickly


----------



## gameranand (Jul 29, 2012)

It isn't about which games were best looking, its about which game are still one of the best visuals.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 29, 2012)

gameranand said:


> It is about visuals but whats the use of visuals when you can't enjoy it to fullest. I hope you are getting my point.



The thread's main motive is to list the games with best graphics. So NFS:SU2 can be taken into consideration. BTW, NFS HP(2010) had both nice graphics and gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

I am not implying that NFS : SU2 should not be here. Its just my personal thinking that I should include the eye candy games that I enjoyed playing.


----------



## pramudit (Jul 30, 2012)

assassin's creed
F.E.A.R.
burnout paradise
deadspace
sims 3


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 30, 2012)

Devil May Cry 4 also had nice graphics, atleast in cutscenes.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost Recon Future Soldiers? No sir, head over to *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/142205-tom-clancys-ghost-recon-future-soldier.html and look how many people are complaining ... 

I wish Yeti (GRFS Engine) was better than Frostbite 2.0, but the issues are too much for smoother gameplay.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

Ghost recon future soldier is still one of the best looking game. Lets not compare Geti with frostbite.


----------



## satsworld (Jul 30, 2012)

^ +1 to that...


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 30, 2012)

satsworld said:


> As the title suggests... the very best graphics games up to date on pc...no upcoming references...
> We are looking for the games those are most detailed or photorealistic...
> NOT those games which are burdens to your pc inspite they don't look that good.
> 
> ...



i havent played even one!!! what a shame!!!!


----------



## gameranand (Jul 30, 2012)

^^ Well yeah its really is a shame so now start playing them.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 30, 2012)

gameranand said:


> ^^ Well yeah its really is a shame so now start playing them.



i just ordered batman: arkham city from flipkart... will start gaming soon...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 30, 2012)

BF3 had amazing graphics, witcher 2 and Max payne has good graphics too.


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2012)

Crysis
Crysis WarHead
Crysis 2
BFBC2 

will add more ...


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

@ ashis
I hope you meant maxpayne 3 not maxpayne 1.


----------



## satsworld (Aug 1, 2012)

yeah, i think he meant max payne 3.


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 2, 2012)

It's a shame I've played them all. I want some more.


----------



## satsworld (Aug 3, 2012)

^ what's shame in playing 'em all? :S BTW there are quite a number of amazing graphics games are coming this year... So, keep your finger crossed... More are waiting to be added on the list.


----------



## funskar (Aug 3, 2012)

Just wait for
Far cry 3
Hitman absolution
Moh - warfighter
Crysis 3


----------



## Flash (Aug 3, 2012)

Assassin creed series - Textures in those streets are amazing! The developers should've done lot of homework.

Batman Arkham series - Stealth + action together. The sounds when you break a bone or thumping someone will sound like a natural tone.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

Assassin's creed 3 and far cry 3 gfx looks very promising. MOH also looks very good on paper. Lets see how these games would perform in practical.


----------



## C63_XeroCore (Aug 3, 2012)

not talking about Crysis but i really think Rank1 is Assassins of Kings.
Though i was blown away when i found out how small the game JustCause2 is and how its graphics reflect.
Dirt3 is also good though i havent played Bulletstrom in that list.
Still....NFS RUN had good graphics?....thats sad !


----------



## NeoRoxio (Aug 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Assassin's creed 3 and far cry 3 gfx looks very promising. MOH also looks very good on paper. Lets see how these games would perform in practical.



MOH uses Frost Bite 2, it's so striking similar that when I saw a gameplay preview I thought I was watching BF3 gameplay.

Anyways guys can anyone tell me does GR:FS have better graphics or BF3? Does it have nice gameplay also?


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 3, 2012)

Prototype 2 doesn't have good graphics compared to others..


----------



## gameranand (Aug 3, 2012)

BF 3 has better gfx than GR:FS. But FS also look very good thats for sure.


----------



## topgear (Aug 4, 2012)

talking about looks even Old games like MoH Airborne and BIAHH also looks good.


----------



## satsworld (Aug 4, 2012)

I think l.a. Noire should be an honorable mention due to its advancements in facial expression... In terms of graphics...


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Facial expression in LA Noire was very good. But other than that it didn't had that good graphics. Also it was a poor console port on PC. Games like these don't deserve a mention whose developers didn't even ported the game correctly.


----------



## satsworld (Aug 5, 2012)

I did mention l.a.noire only for its best facial expression up to date... Don't get me wrong.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 5, 2012)

Its alright. No hard feelings.


----------



## pra_2006 (Aug 6, 2012)

yup played battlefield 3 and it has awesome graphics waiting for 4th installment best war game i have played till date


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

pra_2006 said:


> yup played battlefield 3 and it has awesome graphics waiting for 4th installment best war game i have played till date



3 more DLC's still pending


----------



## topgear (Aug 6, 2012)

pra_2006 said:


> yup played battlefield 3 and it has awesome graphics waiting for 4th installment *best war game* i have played till date



you should try some other war based FPS games


----------



## gameranand (Aug 6, 2012)

BF3 is a good MP game. As for war games no its not the best. There are many others, I am talking about story.


----------



## topgear (Aug 7, 2012)

Some more games with good gfx :

1. NFS Shift
2. Serious Sam II
3. Quake 4
4. Dead Island
5. MotoGP 2


----------



## Knightlover (Aug 7, 2012)

Nothing could beat crysis.Till now it is the best.


----------



## Reloaded (Aug 8, 2012)

Dead Island gameplay and graphics are awesome . here a video i made, somewhere in the last stages of the game 

[YOUTUBE]DMjVkZRxyF8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Aug 8, 2012)

^^ Melee game, meh.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 8, 2012)

bf3 
crysis 2 (with high res texture and dx 11)
max payne 3
crysis
la noire
nfs the run
witcher 2
civilization v


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ what does that supposed to mean ??

Answer : Try to Remember his suggestion and just do a google search - you will know 

^^ what does that supposed to mean ??


----------



## satsworld (Nov 18, 2012)

Well, time to add another to the list. Yes its the new nfs most wanted! What dya' think? Though pretty hard to play...


----------



## rock2702 (Nov 18, 2012)

Add "Guild wars 2",awesome graphics.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

For Guild Wars, NO. Its nowhere near one of the best. Its very good not among the best.


----------

